# The "Acclaimed" Player KP was talking about



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe it's not Marion, but Diaw? I know quite a few Suns fans want to get rid of him.

Not sure how it'd work with players and such, but maybe that acclaimed player could be Diaw. He's versitile, can play all 5 positions, has a decent shot, can rebound and pass very well.

Just a thought I had before falling asleep last night, thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Why do Suns fans want to get rid of him?


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

The lead-in to KP's comments was on how Tom Penn (spelling?) helped the process. This is about the trade exception created in the Randolph-Francis deal. That exception allowed the Phoenix deal for the #24. I believe the player is J. Jones, the pick was the #24, and the acclaimed player is probably just Steve Francis. Remember that KP has publically said that Francis is part of our team and he should come here (his agent apparently did come on Saturday).


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Bwatcher said:


> The lead-in to KP's comments was on how Tom Penn (spelling?) helped the process. This is about the trade exception created in the Randolph-Francis deal. That exception allowed the Phoenix deal for the #24. I believe the player is J. Jones, the pick was the #24, and the acclaimed player is probably just Steve Francis. Remember that KP has publically said that Francis is part of our team and he should come here (his agent apparently did come on Saturday).


Pritchard also said right there that the trade hasn't been announced and he can't talk about the details.

The NY trade has been announced and he has talked plenty of times about Steve Francis. I don't think that you can consider Steve Francis an acclaimed player at this point in his career anyway.

The acclaimed player has got to be somebody else.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

It's James Jones.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> It's James Jones.


He said a draft pick(Rudy), a player(James Jones) and an acclaimed player(Diaw?).


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I believe Tom Penn's work allowed the Knicks trade to happen. Without a buyout in his hip pocket, I don't think KP would have done the deal.

I am not aware of KP talking in direct words about any other player or trade besides the "gain a pick and a player and an acclaimed player". There is the "I can't talk about it for 7 to 10 days" but what that is about, is not at all clear to me. It might just be the buyout stuff related to Francis. It may be more, but I haven't heard anything that pinpoints a further player coming in. What have you read/heard that makes you so strongly think that another player is coming from the Suns?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

heh you were thinking of boris diaw before you went to sleep heh.

i wouldnt want diaw here. ime is a much cheaper version and better glue guy. diaw's only good because of the phoenix system imo.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Why do Suns fans want to get rid of him?



They save money, and he's a dead weight. He shot 36% from the *field*last year. 

Hopefully, he can turn it around here.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Hopefully, he can turn it around here.


Hopefully he isn't here.

Diaw has a long contract at $9million per year. If we acquired him, that would make it nearly impossible to sign free agents in '09, which is the positive of the Zach deal.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Draco said:


> Hopefully he isn't here.
> 
> Diaw has a long contract at $9million per year. If we acquired him, that would make it nearly impossible to sign free agents in '09, which is the positive of the Zach deal.



I was referring to Jones. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Acclaimed player? Link? I don't remember him talking about any acclaimed player.

I think Blazers fans, frustrated by the Randolph deal, are trying to make the backend of that PHX deal into something it's not.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Acclaimed player? Link? I don't remember him talking about any acclaimed player.
> 
> I think Blazers fans, frustrated by the Randolph deal, are trying to make the backend of that PHX deal into something it's not.


Here is the link, it is at the 33 minute mark on the podcast

Kevin Pritchard said Saturday that we made a trade "to gain another pick and a player and also an acclaimed player that we feel very good about"

I don't normally post much but I felt that this was something people overlooked a should be discussed.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Chalupa said:


> Here is the link, it is at the 33 minute mark on the podcast
> 
> Kevin Pritchard said Saturday that we made a trade "to gain another pick and a player and also an acclaimed player that we feel very good about"
> 
> I don't normally post much but I felt that this was something people overlooked a should be discussed.


Yep, that comment definitely takes the intrigue up a notch.

I still think that player may be Corey Maggette... but I'm having a hard time figuring out what the direct connection between Maggette and the New York trade is.

Also, do we still think that Miles for Malik Rose is the mysterious "back end" of that trade that will be announced after July 11?

If both Miles for Rose *and* Joel/Jack for Maggette go down, we will be looking awesome, both in terms of this year's roster and in terms of free agency in 2009.

Fingers crossed...

Stepping Razor


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Brian Berger says on the Sports Business Radio site that the interview was done "last night following the draft". This is a little unclear, since we don't know exactly when he posted this info, but the interview could have been done draft night. If so, then it seems very likely that what he was talking about was the #24 pick from Phoenix. That is the pick that on draft night, KP was saying that he really shouldn't be talking about. And Tom Penn said about it that formally the trade with the Knicks had to be completed before the trade with Phoenix could be done. People have been thinking that this is due to using a trade exception to take back J. Jones.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I think it's interesting that none of the players we aquired through the draft or trades were introduced with Oden on Friday. That suggests to me that, in some cases, it's still up in the air who is staying and who is going.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Is the acclaimed player Channing Frye? KP was/is pretty high on him. Maybe that is what his version of acclaimed is.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, that is interesting.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> heh you were thinking of boris diaw before you went to sleep heh.
> 
> i wouldnt want diaw here. ime is a much cheaper version and better glue guy. diaw's only good because of the phoenix system imo.




HAHAHAHA Yes I'm sure he was!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Is the acclaimed player Channing Frye? KP was/is pretty high on him. Maybe that is what his version of acclaimed is.


Ah, you're probably right.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Is the acclaimed player Channing Frye? KP was/is pretty high on him. Maybe that is what his version of acclaimed is.


Except that Frye is not "acclaimed." Personally liking a player is not the same as acclaim.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I too found it very interesting that Kevin kept talking about the back end of this deal. When Ropp was peppering him with questions, I could tell Kevin was getting a sense that Ropp was basically mocking the trade of Zach. He emphatically stated that the deal was not complete and that there was a lot more to come. I really don't think he was talking about James Jones.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Except that Frye is not "acclaimed." Personally liking a player is not the same as acclaim.


Personally disliking a player doesn't make him a bum. Never stopped folks around here. :lol:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I think it's interesting that none of the players we aquired through the draft or trades were introduced with Oden on Friday. That suggests to me that, in some cases, it's still up in the air who is staying and who is going.


I don't think so. The Friday rally was billed all along as an introduction of which ever player we took #1. Unless we landed a second lottery pick, I doubt they would have conisdered that the right venue to introduce other players. No reason to water down #1's moment of glory.

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

furball said:


> I too found it very interesting that Kevin kept talking about the back end of this deal. When Ropp was peppering him with questions, I could tell Kevin was getting a sense that Ropp was basically mocking the trade of Zach. He emphatically stated that the deal was not complete and that there was a lot more to come. I really don't think he was talking about James Jones.


Where is this? Is this the audio clip posted on Oregonlive.com, or another source?

Because the audio that I heard on Oregonlive didn't sound like that at all to me.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Where is this? Is this the audio clip posted on Oregonlive.com, or another source?
> 
> Because the audio that I heard on Oregonlive didn't sound like that at all to me.
> 
> Ed O.


He's talking about an interview that ran on the Fan. I haven't looked yet but odds are good that it's in their "audio vault."


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> He's talking about an interview that ran on the Fan. I haven't looked yet but odds are good that it's in their "audio vault."


I wasn't able to find the 1080 audio clip, but I _was_ able to find THIS.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ABM said:


> I wasn't able to find the 1080 audio clip....


It's there. Here's the basic site:

http://www.kfxx.com/

From there I suspect you need to sign up (it's free) to access things like the podcasts. I just listened to it (it's not quite 10 minutes), and there's actually some interesting things there. For example, Pritchard was clearly free to talk about McRoberts but wouldn't say _anything_ about Fernandez, which still scares me. He's also clear that there's one deal left to be completed, which further suggests to me that Fernandez won't be a Blazer. He also was clear that while there won't be room for Magloire, they still intent to keep both Outlaw and Udoka, presuming the price is right.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> heh you were thinking of boris diaw before you went to sleep heh.
> 
> i wouldnt want diaw here. ime is a much cheaper version and better glue guy. diaw's only good because of the phoenix system imo.



Ime is no Diaw. I agree that Diaw thrives in an open court style (like the Suns) because of his versatility, but isn't that where we are headed? KP has said he wants athletes that can run the floor and he wants to push the ball. Granted, we don't have Steve Nash . . . The only thing I don't like about Diaw is he isn't a shooter. That's fine in Phoenix because they have about 4 other guys that can drain 3's. We don't have that . . . yet.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Is the acclaimed player Channing Frye? KP was/is pretty high on him. Maybe that is what his version of acclaimed is.


I don't think its him. He has been openly talking about Frye, but won't reveal who this "acclaimed" player is.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I wondered for a while that maybe we were going to get *Jared Jeffries* for Darius, instead of Malik Rose. I thought of him from before he signed with NY, when he was supposed to be a very good defender, and somebody who didn't need to score. And after all, NY has about 786 SFs now. 

But then I realized that he doesn't have BYC issues that would require a delay in the trade.

And I looked at his stats, and suddenly didn't want him anymore.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

This is really interesting to hear about this "acclaimed" player. 

Here is exactly what KP said: "We made a trade and it hasn't been announced yet and we can't talk about it and it probably won't be done for another 7 to 10 days...but its a good trade for us, it allowed us to gain a pick and a player and, uh uh uh uh.. an acclaimed player that we feel very good about." 

What does this tell us? Well, this doesn't fit the N.Y. trade's description, and he has been speaking openly about the N.Y. trade, so clearly it is the Phoenix trade he is referring to in this quote. Sounds like Rudy Fernandez is staying here, as it "allowed us to gain a pick", although I guess its possible its just a future pick. Also, we have 2 players coming in, not one. Who is the other one?

This makes me wonder - do we know how much this trade excepion is for? Perhaps that would provide some insight as to what other player is in the deal. If it is approx. the same salary as James Jones, then we are likely shipping someone out.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Food for thought: 07-08 salaries
Malik Rose - 7.1 mil
Jerome James - 5.8 mil
Jared Jeffries - 5.6 mil

Difficult to know the difference in salaries without exact figures, but I estimate that the package with Rose is about 1.6 mil (Portland more than NY). I don't think this is enough to cover James Jones's salary, but it is not too far off either. Clearly either Jerome James or Jared Jeffries would provide enough difference to cover the acquisition of Jones from the Suns. (Assuming that it is D. Miles going to NY).


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> This is really interesting to hear about this "acclaimed" player.
> 
> Here is exactly what KP said: "We made a trade and it hasn't been announced yet and we can't talk about it and it probably won't be done for another 7 to 10 days...but its a good trade for us, it allowed us to gain a pick and a player and, uh uh uh uh.. an acclaimed player that we feel very good about."


Seems to me like "a player" = "an acclaimed player"
KP just corrected himself to describe him as acclaimed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

For it to work it would need to look like this...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2983~550~2015~2795&teams=22~22~21~16~16~16~16

I'm not sure how you Blazer fans would react to that. Obviously picks would be added to the Wolves. But that is the only way a 3-way deal would work.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

#10 said:


> Seems to me like "a player" = "an acclaimed player"
> KP just corrected himself to describe him as acclaimed.


Maybe, I didn't interpret it in that way but its possible he just used poor english to describe the first, and only, player invloved.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

#10 said:


> Seems to me like "a player" = "an acclaimed player"
> KP just corrected himself to describe him as acclaimed.


I don't think so at all. If you actually listen to the clip it definitely seems like "a player" and "uh uh uh, an acclaimed player" are two separate items in his list. There is a pretty strong emphasis on the "and."

If I were a betting man, I'd still chalk up the unannounced "back end" deals like this:

Outgoing:
Darius Miles
Joel Przybilla
Jarrett Jack

Incoming:
Malik Rose
Corey Maggette

But I still can't figure out what the NY/Phoenix deal has to do with the Clippers deal. Maybe Fernandez gets sent on to the Clips? (Although that would suck IMO.)

Stepping Razor


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

The name I'm hearing is Shane Battier.

I'm not sure what we'd be sending back, though. KP let it slip on Thursday night that the "other deal" did not involve a sign-and-trade.

I am guessing that the deal involves Pryzbilla in one fashion or another, because his "Base Year Contract" status expire(d?)(s?) this week.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> For it to work it would need to look like this...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2009~510~261~2983~550~2015~2795&teams=22~22~21~16~16~16~16
> 
> I'm not sure how you Blazer fans would react to that. Obviously picks would be added to the Wolves. But that is the only way a 3-way deal would work.


Yea, there is no chance that we trade LMA.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Yea, there is no chance that we trade LMA.


Yeah, that deal totally goes against everything we've been hearing about letting the Big Three grow together.

Garnett needs to end up in Phoenix or LA to have a shot at a title. Coming to Portland makes no sense at all for the long-term success of the Blazers' organization. KG is on the downside of his career. Too many minutes, too small a frame, too large a contract.

Pritchard would never do this deal.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

That 3way sending LMA to Minny and Garnett to PHX and Marion here makes no sense because it could have been completed at the draft. The trade must either have parts from the NY deal or be for BYC (Joel/Malik Rose) players.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Here is exactly what KP said: "We made a trade and it hasn't been announced yet and we can't talk about it and it probably won't be done for another 7 to 10 days...but its a good trade for us, it allowed us to gain a pick and a player and, uh uh uh uh.. an acclaimed player that we feel very good about."
> 
> What does this tell us?


It tells everyone that was *****ing about KP's trade of Zach to shut up and let the entire trade getdone. Then write him an apology email to make up for the ones they all sent him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> It tells everyone that was *****ing about KP's trade of Zach to shut up and let the entire trade getdone. Then write him an apology email to make up for the ones they all sent him.


I've laid off--even defended--you re: your big prediction/guarantee of a trade... but shouldn't you cool your jets in terms of attacking other people?

YOU'RE saying that people are going to have to shut up?

It's a bit of a joke, dude.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> Seems to me like "a player" = "an acclaimed player"
> KP just corrected himself to describe him as acclaimed.


This is how I take it, as well. Hope we're wrong.

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Ed O said:


> This is how I take it, as well. Hope we're wrong.
> 
> Ed O.


Even if you put the most positive spin on James Jones, I don't see how you can call him acclaimed...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Even if you put the most positive spin on James Jones, I don't see how you can call him acclaimed...


Oh, I don't know.....

In about 6 months, Memphis will be a claimin' him off'n the waiver wire!

:lol:


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Even if you put the most positive spin on James Jones, I don't see how you can call him acclaimed...


 *Acclaimed:*
v. ac·claimed, ac·claim·ing, ac·claims

v. tr.

1. To praise enthusiastically and often publicly; applaud. See Synonyms at praise.
2. To acknowledge or declare with enthusiastic approval: She was acclaimed person of the year.


v. intr.
To shout approval.

n. Enthusiastic applause; acclamation. 


I agree, James Jones does not fit the word 'acclaimed'.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Self-fullfilling... Now that Pritchard has acclaimed Jones, he is acclaimed.

Dan


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

We will never see Zach Randolph in a Blazer uniform again. That's all I need now for it to be a good trade.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Oh, I don't know.....
> 
> In about 6 months, Memphis will be a claimin' him off'n the waiver wire!
> 
> :lol:


:clap2: Good one. Gave me a laugh.

That "acclaimed" part gives me hope that this could be a good SF, and NOT James Jones.
Please let this be true! A week to 10 days means that the latest this trade will be announced is next Monday. TOO long.
Get it done already NBA. Approve this NY trade. What takes so long?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Where does this quote come from, anyway. Where is "acclaimed" quoted? When did he say it?

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Where does this quote come from, anyway. Where is "acclaimed" quoted? When did he say it?
> 
> Ed O.


http://www.sportsbusinessradio.com/audio

He did an interview on sportsbusinessradio.com
the good part is at 33:45


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Where does this quote come from, anyway. Where is "acclaimed" quoted? When did he say it?
> 
> Ed O.



Here: http://www.sportsbusinessradio.com/audio/by/title/30_june_2007

You can fast forward to the 33min. mark.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Here: http://www.sportsbusinessradio.com/audio/by/title/30_june_2007
> 
> You can fast forward to the 33min. mark.


The exact words KP uses is to describe the PHX situation is a trade in which portland recieved a, "pick and a player and also an acclaimed player who we feel very good about"

There are two ways to interpret this...

Rudy, Jones AND an Acclaimed player

or

Rudy, and Jones who IS the Acclaimed player


so the debate begins for a few more days until it becomes official and the truth is revealed!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just heard KP on KGW's sports sunday show.
He said there was "another player or two" that has been unannounced.
The question then was, would it be a player that the fans would recognize or know about or something like that, and KP smiled and then wouldn't comment on that.

Please let it be someone better than James Jones!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Just heard KP on KGW's sports sunday show.
> He said there was "another player or two" that has been unannounced.
> The question then was, would it be a player that the fans would recognize or know about or something like that, and KP smiled and then wouldn't comment on that.


Well, that clears it right up, now, doesn't it!

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I really hope it's Boris Diaw. The guy fits our need perfectly, and his age works well with the other guys on the team. He seems to have fallen out of favor in PHX's rotation with Amare's return, and his contract, 5years, $45Mil is probably a hard pill to swallow for their owner. 

So combining rumors (and a bit of speculation :biggrin, I hope it's something along the lines of:

~Miles to NYK
~Rose + Webster to PHX
~Diaw to Portland

Rose would have to waive his player option (only possible after July 1), so he'd have an expiring contract, and Webster would be icing on the cake. What do you think?


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> I really hope it's Boris Diaw.


Phoenix fans claim Diaw was pretty awful last year. If he had a bad season in the Phoenix system, I am not sure there is reason to be optimistic that he would turn it around in Portland since Phoenix seems to be the perfect fit for him. Maybe his stellar play in the '06 playoffs was just a fluke?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I like Diaw, but looking at his numbers, he's really not worth his contract. Considering that Portland right now has the luxury to dump an enormous amount of salary while remaining competitive with a cheap, talented core, and could therefore make a run at an elite free agent in 2009 or 2010, I don't think I'd take on Diaw's contract.

Now, Marion...he'd be perfect. A great fit right now and his deal expires in two years. Exactly when LaFrentz, Jones, Francis and (I think) Przybilla come off the books.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> This is how I take it, as well. Hope we're wrong.
> 
> Ed O.


OK. Well.

It seems like I was, like, wrong. 

Ed O.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> I like Diaw, but looking at his numbers, he's really not worth his contract.


Numbers deceive. The guy held his own very well in the 05-06 season, and had an incredible conference finals series against the Mavs. He didn't get as many opportunities with Amare back.




> Considering that Portland right now has the luxury to dump an enormous amount of salary while remaining competitive with a cheap, talented core, and could therefore make a run at an elite free agent in 2009 or 2010, I don't think I'd take on Diaw's contract.



But are we really going to make that big of a splash in the FA market without jettisoning Miles' contract?



> Now, Marion...he'd be perfect. A great fit right now and his deal expires in two years. Exactly when LaFrentz, Jones, Francis and (I think) Przybilla come off the books.


That's probably a reason for Phoenix to keep him. He's a huge attribute to their success, while Diaw isn't.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I like Diaw, but looking at his numbers, he's really not worth his contract. Considering that Portland right now has the luxury to dump an enormous amount of salary while remaining competitive with a cheap, talented core, and could therefore make a run at an elite free agent in 2009 or 2010, I don't think I'd take on Diaw's contract.


Diaw isn't much of a small forward... that's the bottom line. He was good when he was playing the center spot a lot for the Suns; he was able to outquick bigger players, get to the hoop with his ability to put it on the floor, and use his passing effectively. He's also strong enough to defend bigger guys in the Suns' defensive scheme.

BUT...

At the small forward he's too slow. He can't beat guys off the dribble. He can't shoot from the perimeter.

Even if he were cheaper, I don't think he'd be a good fit at the small forward spot for Portland.



> Now, Marion...he'd be perfect. A great fit right now and his deal expires in two years. Exactly when LaFrentz, Jones, Francis and (I think) Przybilla come off the books.


Shawn Marion would be incredible, irrespective of salary considerations, IMO. I still have a hard time believing we've got a chance at him.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

By the way: thanks to those who posted the link to the Sports Business Radio interview. I'd missed that!

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> This is really interesting to hear about this "acclaimed" player.
> 
> Here is exactly what KP said: "We made a trade and it hasn't been announced yet and we can't talk about it and it probably won't be done for another 7 to 10 days...but its a good trade for us, it allowed us to gain a pick and a player and, uh uh uh uh.. an acclaimed player that we feel very good about."


Just to clarify this: I listened to it again, and you missed a potentially important (or at least confirmative) word:

"...but its a good trade for us, it allowed us to gain a pick and a player and *also* a, uh uh uh uh.. an acclaimed player that we feel very good about." 

That bolded word was missing in Chuck Taylor's quote, and, to ME, indicates that the "and" wasn't just a mental/oratical hiccup, but instead a discrete player.

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Marion would be awesome. Not only is he a good fit talent-wise, but his contract ends after the 08-09 season when he'll be 33. He can be our much needed vet for the next 2 years then we can go out and get a younger SF in FA if so inclined.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Marion would be awesome. Not only is he a good fit talent-wise, but his contract ends after the 08-09 season when he'll be 33. He can be our much needed vet for the next 2 years then we can go out and get a younger SF in FA if so inclined.


Marion will turn 31 in May of 2009. I agree with you that having flexibility would be good, but he'd still be in his prime at that time and might be a guy we'd want to keep, depending on his health and who else is available, etc.

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Marion will turn 31 in May of 2009. I agree with you that having flexibility would be good, but he'd still be in his prime at that time and might be a guy we'd want to keep, depending on his health and who else is available, etc.
> 
> Ed O.



Ahhh I thought he was 31 right now. Thats not too old, especially with all the younger guys around.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Ahhh I thought he was 31 right now. Thats not too old, especially with all the younger guys around.


His age is actually one of the reasons I'd be most excited... he's experienced and could help us get into the playoffs over the next couple of years, and STILL be in his prime when Aldridge and Oden are really hitting their stride (or at least starting to) and we start pushing for HCA and the Finals.

I still think Maggette is a more likely "get" for the Blazers, though...

Ed O.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Marion would be an awesome pickup. I've been hoping for him or Rashard. Both would put us in the playoffs next year, and keep us advancing forward in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think I would look outside of Phoenix to find this acclaimed player. I'm just not sure where. I just have this feeling that the extent of our dealings with the Suns are Buying the #24 and trading a TE (probably from this deal) to acquire Jones.... From our perspective it looks like one trade.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I think I would look outside of Phoenix to find this acclaimed player. I'm just not sure where. I just have this feeling that the extent of our dealings with the Suns are Buying the #24 and trading a TE (probably from this deal) to acquire Jones.... From our perspective it looks like one trade.



Then why would we have to wait to announce it? 

Same with Marion. We know Francis isn't involved because we have to wait a while before trading him, and KP said that the news would be out in a few days. 

That's why I think it's Diaw. He loses his PPP (BYC) status as of July 1, and can be traded after the moratorium ends.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd be really disappointed if it was Diaw.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Apparently the buying of #24 is dependant on us agreeing to take Jones woth the TE from this mystery trae.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Courtesy of LA Times through OLive board...

Clippers aim to get Francis
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-clippe&ctrack=1&cset=true

"Moving to bolster the team at point guard, the Clippers are pursuing three-time All-Star Steve Francis, who could become a free agent this week, league and team sources said Sunday.

The Portland Trail Blazers, who acquired the eight-year veteran Thursday, are expected to buy out the final two years and $34.25 million of Francis' contract, freeing him to agree to terms elsewhere after he clears waivers. Teams cannot sign players until July 11.

General Manager Elgin Baylor and Coach Mike Dunleavy are also interested in Jason Hart, who joined the team late last season, and Brevin Knight, but Francis is potentially the team's highest-profile option.

The Clippers hope to sign Francis, 30, for a portion of the mid-level exception, reuniting him with his longtime friend, guard Cuttino Mobley."

Cory Maggette anyone?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Francis 4 Maggette! Let's do it!!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

I think when KP used the word "acclaimed" it was meant to be a very specific clue to us fans. I think he was specifically referring to someone who has won an award or honor. Boris Diaw won the MIP award for the 05-06 season. So, he qualifies. Shawn Marion is a four time all-star, was all-rookie and has been third team all-nba twice. That certainly meets the definition of "acclaimed". Corey Maggette hasn't won any awards are made any all-anything teams since joining the NBA. So, that rules him out. As much as I'd like it to be Marion, I think the signs are pointing to Diaw.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I think when KP used the word "acclaimed" it was meant to be a very specific clue to us fans. I think he was specifically referring to someone who has won an award or honor. Boris Diaw won the MIP award for the 05-06 season. So, he qualifies. Shawn Marion is a four time all-star, was all-rookie and has been third team all-nba twice. That certainly meets the definition of "acclaimed". Corey Maggette hasn't won any awards are made any all-anything teams since joining the NBA. So, that rules him out. As much as I'd like it to be Marion, I think the signs are pointing to Diaw.
> 
> BNM


Good theories. Then again if that's the case, a player like Bruce Bowen or Brent Barry is a acclaimed. I wouldn't mind seeing Diaw, although I think Travis is just as talented.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Diaw, although I think Travis is just as talented.



Difference is...Boris knows how to use his talent to help his team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Difference is...Boris knows how to use his talent to help his team.



Yes I agree with you. Travis is a few inches short of a porn star......or whatever that saying is.

Plus Boris adds to our roster of unique names.

LaMarcus
Peteri
Sergio
Martell
Channing
Taurean
Ime


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Diaw, although I think Travis is just as talented.


:eek8:

I'd say Diaw is probably twice the player that Outlaw is. He's clearly got a higher basketball IQ, has played at least passingly effectively at _every position on the court_ (compared to Outlaw's 2, or three if you count SG), he's a better passer, he's.... well, he reminds me of a less talented Magic or Pippen. Outlaw can get his shot off over anyone and has the hops to be a good shot blocker. But watching him do anything with the ball beyond blocking it or shooting it can be painful, and sometimes even then.

Don't get me wrong, I _do_ like a lot of what Outlaw brings. Your comparison, though seems to me to be saying something like Dickau just as talented as..., I dunno, Steve Kerr? Similar skill set in at least some regards but one player's putting it together much better than the other, at least from what I can see.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

KP played for Kansas... would he really trade for a guy from Duke, Maggette? :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> KP played for Kansas... would he really trade for a guy from Duke, Maggette? :biggrin:




LOL, he did draft Aldridge last year, and he went to Texas.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> LOL, he did draft Aldridge last year, and he went to Texas.


Ya, because the Texas vs Kansas rivalry is just as big as Duke vs Kansas.
:biggrin:

Why did the "deal coming soon" thread get closed?
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365887-deal-coming-soon-merged-39.html


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> KP played for Kansas... would he really trade for a guy from Duke, Maggette? :biggrin:


He did sound kinda Excited about Stealing Josh McRoberts in the 2nd round.. :clap2:


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

The clips want Francis as a minimum-salaried free agent. A maggette-francis trade doesn't work under the cap, and we can't trade Francis with other outgoing players. So forget that.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I would MUCH rather have Maggette than Diaw....

Maggette's best attribute is his ability to score and get to the free throw line...which IMO would fit in very well with a team that may...initially at least...struggle to score some nights....He is also youthful enough to run with "the core" 3-4 years from now as well....

Marion is a pipedream that I don't see happening at all...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw CAN'T be traded because of his contract extension.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

sanfranduck said:


> The name I'm hearing is Shane Battier.
> 
> I'm not sure what we'd be sending back, though. KP let it slip on Thursday night that the "other deal" did not involve a sign-and-trade.
> 
> I am guessing that the deal involves Pryzbilla in one fashion or another, because his "Base Year Contract" status expire(d?)(s?) this week.



Joel's BYC status expires 7/17/07 acording to Storytellers site


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Diaw CAN'T be traded because of his contract extension.


Actually, his BYC-PPP status should've expired by July 1. He can be traded...atleast I think so.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> KP played for Kansas... would he really trade for a guy from Duke, Maggette? :biggrin:


McRoberts is from Duke


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's a thought i just had...

If Portland is rumored to be swinging a deal that would land an acclaimed SF, what is with all the inquries with Rashard Lewis, and Gerald Wallace?

Is contacting these free agents a cover up for this other deal so noone gets suspicious that we have a deal for a SF locked? Or does it mean that the acclaimed player rumor really does end at James Jones...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Here's a thought i just had...
> 
> If Portland is rumored to be swinging a deal that would land an acclaimed SF, what is with all the inquries with Rashard Lewis, and Gerald Wallace?
> 
> Is contacting these free agents a cover up for this other deal so noone gets suspicious that we have a deal for a SF locked? Or does it mean that the acclaimed player rumor really does end at James Jones...


 Kp always has a Plan A, B, and C, etc...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Here's a thought i just had...
> 
> If Portland is rumored to be swinging a deal that would land an acclaimed SF, what is with all the inquries with Rashard Lewis, and Gerald Wallace?
> 
> Is contacting these free agents a cover up for this other deal so noone gets suspicious that we have a deal for a SF locked? Or does it mean that the acclaimed player rumor really does end at James Jones...




We have a deal in place for a SF that is already under contract. I don't think it would be Lewis or Wallace because too many people would be in the loop to keep it this quiet. Agents, players, other teams that want them....they would all be aware of something, and absolutely nothing is leaking out.


----------

